
Data.gov offline due to Government Shutdown - fredley
https://data.gov
======
vijaybritto
How can this continue for such a stupid reason?! It's baffling for the rest of
the world. So many lives are being ruined. Despite overwhelming evidence of
ineffective border wall and also majority illegal immigrants seem to be VISA
overstay, why is the american public watching this without any problems?!

Can't he be sued for this?

